# NinjaTac V3



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi Fellows,

after a longer timeout because of healthy reasons, i have completely reworked my "NinjaTac" design.

Now i can say, it works perfect for me, there is nothing i could further improve.

Changelog:

Streamlined and more ergonomic than the preceding versions.
Added a groove for the index finger.
Added the option for TTF attachement.

Material: Stainless Steel, Black Pertinax

This one is just a quick prototype, but i have some "more complicated" work in progress 














































Thanks for watching!!!

Cheers, Tom


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hope your doing better and that came out great.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

super fine looking shooter my friend~AKAOldmiser


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Good to see you back Tom!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Wwwwwwooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwww!!! :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

welcome back ! thats a serious bit of kit.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Prototype? That is aweomse as is, I can't wait to see your "more complicated" work..


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

very good looking! :bowdown:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't know, man. . . Somebody said it before here on the forum. It is hard to beat a little black dress for elegance and style. That thing looks mighty fine to me.


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

honorary pie said:


> Prototype? That is aweomse as is, I can't wait to see your "more complicated" work..


I was thinking the same....perfect work you got there!! Looking forward for the "More complicated" work...


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Welcome back Sir. I have enjoyed the older pattern and look forward to trying this one someday!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Tom she is a definite stunner,glad your back and feeling better would be great to see you on the forum again


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

That is one clean, strong functional piece of equipment. I can't see how you could have done better. Hats off to a supurb job.

There was a presidink impeached over a little black dress, LOL... and his little wifey will run for presidink just like hubby.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Chuck Daehler said:


> That is one clean, strong functional piece of equipment. I can't see how you could have done better. Hats off to a supurb job.
> 
> There was a presidink impeached over a little black dress, LOL... and his little wifey will run for presidink just like hubby.


it was a blue dress


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you all for the praise, i´m glad you like it.

And thanks for asking, i´m feeling better and i hope i can keep it for a while.

Kind regards, Tom


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Just WOW!


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

another amazing work piece, this ones for James Bond right? thank you "Q"


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

I really like you design. Also all best health to you.


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Oh wow. What a nice elegance shooter..great work ,i like


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow man, that's sharp! Maybe it's just the name, but it reminds me of a mobile Gundam suit


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I would say that one screams elegance, but it's to elegant to scream. Lol, very fine job, as already stated, I am greatly looking forward to seeing the complicated version


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I Wish that someday I am capable to do this kind of quick prototype :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Are you selling these??? This is something I would VERY much like to purchase!


----------



## am'z (Jul 16, 2015)

Dang man. Thin beauty is definitely in my style... I would make love to it.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome back Tom and I'm happy you're well now. Your Ninja Tac V3 is very stilish, effective and finally an excellent slingshot to me. Cheers! Bob


----------

